# Forum Learning Russian Language Getting Started with Russian  помогите мне найти...

## paramita

Здравствуйте!
Мне нужны материалы для "русский язык для деловых людей(russian for business men)".Прошу вас помочь мне найти их.
Заранее спасибо за помощь.

----------


## Lt. Columbo

in a word are you looking for business russian or a magical method of learning that only business men understand?  ::

----------


## paramita

> in a word are you looking for business russian or a magical method of learning that only business men understand?

 мне нужны языковые материалы.например для торговли..биржи..и т.д.

----------

